# Goophones



## Kuso (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone got one of these, or know anyone that does?  I heard great things about the S5, their Samsung rip off but they seem to be sold out.

Their S4 however seems WELL good for the price.  I've a nexus 7 and love android.  And I really need rid of my wackberry.

People's views on this?  I suppose I'm jus a little skeptical- seems almost too good to be true...

http://goophoneshops.net/goophone-s...android-42-os-wifi-gesture-controls-p-21.html


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2014)

They provide amazing value for money, but that's mainly because they just rip off everything in sight due to dodgy Chinese copyright protection laws.

I wouldn't get one, but if you're broke they might be worth a punt (although I'd recommend the Nexus 5 instead).


----------



## Kuso (Mar 23, 2014)

editor said:


> They provide amazing value for money, but that's mainly because they just rip off everything in sight due to dodgy Chinese copyright protection laws.
> 
> I wouldn't get one, but if you're broke they might be worth a punt (although I'd recommend the Nexus 5 instead).



Why wouldn't you get one? Just because its a rip off or because they're crap quality?  The nexus 5? The actual nexus 5 or their rip off?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2014)

Kuso said:


> Why wouldn't you get one? Just because its a rip off or because they're crap quality?  The nexus 5? The actual nexus 5 or their rip off?


I just wouldn't have any expectation of it lasting very long, or getting much in the way of after sales service.

The proper Nexus 5 is a real bargain.


----------



## Kuso (Mar 23, 2014)

tbh if I got a year out of the goophone s4 for £120 I'd be happy.  I'm not wanting to sign a contract at the mo, but in a year or so I'd be able to.  And I'm sooooo getting pissed off with my blackberry.

the nexus 5's do look well nice though, but £250, compared to half that...   Just a quick look, but seen a nexus 5 d820 for a bit cheaper - £170


----------



## Kuso (Mar 23, 2014)

Whoops, just realised this is kinda the wrong forum...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 23, 2014)

Kuso said:


> Whoops, just realised this is kinda the wrong forum...


Fixed


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 23, 2014)

If I had a £120 budget for a phone I'd get a Moto G


----------



## Kuso (Mar 23, 2014)

Mojofilter said:


> If I had a £120 budget for a phone I'd get a Moto G



Is it android? That's the main thing, and around the 120-150 mark


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 23, 2014)

Kuso said:


> Is it android? That's the main thing, and around the 120-150 mark



Yeah and its a seriously good phone for the money.

Review - http://mobile.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/mobile-phone/3489023/motorola-moto-g-review-budget-smartphone/


----------



## veracity (Mar 23, 2014)

Mojofilter said:


> If I had a £120 budget for a phone I'd get a Moto G


Seconded. Well pleased with mine and it's great value for money.


----------



## Kuso (Mar 25, 2014)

veracity said:


> Seconded. Well pleased with mine and it's great value for money.


What's the camera like? I think that'd probably be the main thing I'd use and sharing videos and photos


----------



## Phlegm (Apr 15, 2014)

My daughter and grandchildren have goo phones and so far they are fine.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 17, 2014)

They've already got an iphone 6 'clone' before it's even out 

http://www.macrumors.com/2014/07/16/wico-goophone-iphone-6-clones/


----------



## dweller (Jul 17, 2014)

Kuso said:


> What's the camera like? I think that'd probably be the main thing I'd use and sharing videos and photos



Moto G Camera is not the best ever mobile camera but not bad for a budget phone. 
It is absolutely fine for sharing snaps and vids.
I can't comment on the goophone camera.
I had a chinese phone not long ago and the battery life was rubbish, the screen cracked, the GPS didnt work, screen was nice as was the speed of processor 
 but everything else was a bit crap


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 18, 2014)

The register have recently done a round up of sub £150 Android phones. 

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/07/18/product_round_up_affordable_android_smartphones/


----------

